# Ouch..



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Got this baby just now


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Owwie..........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I used to measure my 3" Jersey Giant eggs.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This came from either one of my rir or my one hen who I can't figure out what she is


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

That's a biggin'!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I measured it it's 3 inches long.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Dragon eggs! I always feel bad for the hens who pass those... the poor things look like they should be limping! On the plus size oversized eggs sure make for fun art projects...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And it's a double yolk er


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oooh. Nice!


----------

